# Looking for a rod for a 50tw inernational



## biglouie81 (Oct 4, 2007)

I have a 50tw international looking to buy a rod for it never been bluewater fishing but wanting to buy a boat but what a good inexpensive rod for the 50tw that will work for tuna wahoo and other bluewaterr fish dont know if i need all roller or just tip and stripper be good or if i really dont need any rollers any help would be appreciated thanks Phillip


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

star arial(sp?) rod... very dependable, and probably in the $150 range.

i'm sure someone will elaberate on rod sizes.


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

Call Ron at the Rod N Reel Depot 458-0428. He has some rods in stock that will fit your needs!! Tell him you want the special he was running this weekend at the RFRA tourney and I am sure he will give it to you.


----------

